# photos of creatures



## CZDalkan (Dec 29, 2009)

*Phyllocrania paradoxa - female*


----------



## ismart (Dec 29, 2009)

Great pic's!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Dec 29, 2009)

She is lovely and it looks like she KNOWS she is pretty!


----------



## yeatzee (Dec 29, 2009)

that is quite the background color :lol:


----------



## Chien_Ming Lee (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice!!


----------



## revmdn (Dec 31, 2009)

Nice pics.


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2009)

yeatzee said:


> that is quite the background color :lol:


Different but I like it.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 31, 2009)

I love the first pic... beautiful!


----------



## C.way (Dec 31, 2009)

wow, beautiful, is it ghost mantis? very interesting one


----------



## CZDalkan (Jan 2, 2010)

_Deroplatys desiccata_ - nymph






_Creobroter gemmatus_ - pregnant female. She is always hungry


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 3, 2010)

Really great pix, Dalibor. I went and checked out yr website and enjoyed a number of the pix there as well.


----------



## khabirun (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pictures bro.


----------



## Opivy (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow Very nice!

I really like the silhouette of the Deroplatys


----------



## CZDalkan (Jan 22, 2010)

*P. wahlbergii - female*


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

She's beautiful.  Is that a cockroach she is eating?


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 22, 2010)

Very cool, but I think that the pic on my computer shows her eating a mealworm!


----------



## CZDalkan (Jan 22, 2010)

Katnapper said:


> She's beautiful.  Is that a cockroach she is eating?


It's a mealworm


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 22, 2010)

CZDalkan said:


> It's a mealworm


I now see... thank you.


----------

